# Anyone ever had Neill Saunders to work on their horse?



## Peanot (4 November 2006)

I had him out on Wednesday to work on my horse and 3 others.  He has a really unusual technique.  My friend booked him as she has had all sorts of emotional and physical problems with her horse and she never rides him for longer than a week as she thinks that he goes `off`.  Anyway, he uses McTimoney/Corley, cranio-sacral and Bowen with a lot of unusual stuff that he has picked up himself over the years.  By the end of the session, with him going backwards and forwards and being so thorough, Rox was flexing like a professional yoga horsey.  Her front and back legs were everywhere and she loved it.  
Every time that we have someone out to work on her, they always tell me that she is fixed in both shoulders, more on the right one, and she seems ok for a few days but then slightly stiff again.  Well he noticed this and said that it is very deep inside and it stems from a point in her quarters and he worked her shoulders for a while, and afterwards, he was moving her shoulders like they didn`t belong to her body, they were literally swinging round with loads of movement.  She had to have 2 days off, but I had work on my back yesterday and so I was advised not to ride today, and I am a little tender, so I will ride tomorow.  My friend is well pleased with her horse after treatment, as he was trotting round on the lunge and bucking full of joy, and he usually hasn`t any energy to trot.  I can`t wait to school her on  Monday as she has to have an easy hack around the village tomorrow.
Anyway, to the original question, anyone had him?
Thanks for getting this far.


----------



## seabiscuit (4 November 2006)

Not had him but sounds fascinating!

I have found that Mctimoney-Corley chiropractors are pretty useless (in the case of when she was treating my horses) but a pure Mctomoney Chiro was excellent. I would be wary of using a Mctimoney Corley again cos my lady was a complete fake through and through.However sounds like your man knows what he is doing!


----------



## Peanot (4 November 2006)

I used to have a McTimoney/massager to my horse, and she told me that she then liked to call herself a McTimoney/Corley (even though when she qualified, it was just Mc Timoney) as there was a lot going on with the Mc Timoney, so they were changing their name, so you may find that they are one of the same.  You perhaps had a `not so good one` out to your horse, as some people get better with experience.  
TBH he didn`t use the chiropractic much, if any, he just used unusual techniques with stretching and working on the muscles deep with massaging and movement.
I too have used people that are supposed to be really good, but they didn`t have any effect with my horse.  I think that if you find a good person that works for your horse, then stick with them.  I usually have a young girl who does everything, but I had Neill as he was coming from a long way away with a good reputation, and I didn`t really think that there was a lot wrong, just a little stiff through the left rein.
He worked with something in her mouth too, and her nasal bits and he told me that he has had good results with asthma and the like.  Anyway, I will see what she is like to ride before I sing his praises anymore.


----------



## Nari (4 November 2006)

I have &amp; although there was nothing wrong with my horse (annual MOT only) he did a lot of work on a friend's horse &amp; they were really impressed. He's also helped my back in the past! My only complaint is he can be very hard to get hold of.


----------



## Peanot (5 November 2006)

He mentioned that he did humans too and I was wondering next time he comes over, if to get him to look at me.  Do you need to get undressed or can he work on humans through their clothes?
I rode my horse today, just a hack around the village and she was more bouncier, but the schooling will tell tomorrow.
If you don`t mind me asking, what problems did he help you with with your back?


----------



## Nari (5 November 2006)

Don't worry, he'll work through clothes! I had bad lower back pain &amp; sciatica (I could hardly walk let alone ride, couldn't get out of bed some mornings unless OH helped!) &amp; he helped a lot. Ultimately I got a long course of physio that (fingers crossed) seemed to resolve the problem but short-term he did a lot of good &amp; was definately a lot more use than my previous physio &amp; doctor had been! If you have problems &amp; he's coming out I'd definately recommend giving him a try.


----------

